# GT: Game 56 vs Bobcats 2/26



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(26-28) VS 
Charlotte Bobcats(22-34)

WHEN: Monday, February 26th, 2007 - 7:30 PM PT; 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Staples Center - Los Angeles , CA
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: None



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Elton Brand

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Von Wafer | James Singleton

Bobcats Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Raymond Felton | Matt Carroll | Gerald Wallace | Emeka Okafor | Primoz Brezec

 Key Reserves







|







|








Brevin Knight | Adam Morrison | Ryan Holins


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 101-89
Q's Prediction Record: 31-23
ClipperNation Predictions: 10 Say Clippers Win, 0 Say they lose.

ESPN Game Preview:



The Los Angeles Clippers hope their first meeting of the season with Charlotte Bobcats on Monday night will allow them to earn consecutive wins for the first time this month.

Los Angeles (26-29) has won all four matchups with Charlotte (22-34). The Clippers will look to extend that winning streak and try to take two in a row for the first time since a three-game run from Jan. 28-Feb. 2.

Elton Brand tied a career high with eight blocks, scored 31 points and grabbed 12 rebounds to lead Los Angeles to a 103-90 win over Golden State on Saturday, ending a four-game slide.

"Elton did such a good job of controlling the paint and blocking shots," Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said. "It was one of those situations where the defenders on the guys who were driving were doing such a good job, they didn't have a chance to see Elton coming from the back side to block it."

Click to expand...




*​


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

keep in mind gerald wallace and okafor both left the floor because of sprains in the last game. if even one of them don't show up to play tomorrow the clips had better blow them out...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Cant believe the training staff hasnt been able to get kaman's flu like systems away still. What does he have pnemounia? Bronchitis? I wonder if tim thomas' back is ok. Sam cassell's abdomen. Mobley's groin. Dang, all of a sudden were the walking wounded.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Cant believe the training staff hasnt been able to get kaman's flu like systems away still. What does he have pnemounia? Bronchitis? I wonder if tim thomas' back is ok. Sam cassell's abdomen. Mobley's groin. Dang, all of a sudden were the walking wounded.


Paul Davis has the flu also.


Anyway the Bobcats may be without both Okafor and Wallace so the Clippers better win, heck they better win even if they are playing.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I hope we see some Von Wafer action tomorrow!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...606.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Chris Kaman, sidelined since the All-Star break because of flu-like symptoms, returned to practice Sunday and might play tonight against the Charlotte Bobcats at Staples Center. Kaman said he lost 13 pounds because of his illness.





> Cuttino Mobley (groin), Sam Cassell (abdomen) and Tim Thomas (back spasms) did not practice.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Our friggin' training staff can't even figure out if these guys have the flu or not? Why always "flu-like", as if they're not sure.

Either way, i'm eager to see von wafer get a bit of time. Hopefully he'll be good enough to inspire some D-league guys to get shots instead of over the hill never-was players.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Kaman said he lost 13 pounds because of his illness.


Great job training staff on making sure the guys at least dont lose a lot of weight or get weak during their sickness.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The Los Angeles Clippers have a projected margin of 3.3+ to win according to TeamRanking's Mike Greenfield and a 63.6% of winning the game. It's the 18th ranked team against the 25th ranked team as the Clippers have dropped that low. 

http://teamrankings.com/nba/1070226breakdown.php3


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If the clippers cant win a game against a team that has Matt Carrol starting, then its a pretty sad state of affairs.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i just hope this game doesn't turn out like the atl game...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> If the clippers cant win a game against a team that has Matt Carrol starting, then its a pretty sad state of affairs.


:lol: 

Clippers should win this one and really the game against the Sonics....

Spurs then Pistons....who knows.....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wallace will most likely play tonight while Emeka is doubtful


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I really hope to see the same Maggette we saw against G State.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Livingston has a dislocated left kneecap


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Livingston has a dislocated left kneecap


ummm are u serious? wat the hell happened?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

oh my god...my heart just sank. we are so ****ed.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i didn't watch the injury myself...but based on what other ppl from other message boards have said about it...his career is done. the fractured bone was almost sticking out of his leg...i dont even want to begin what a waste of a draft pick he was. maybe some other day. for now i have more **** to worry about. get well soon tho shaun


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

repost mistake


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

damn, damn, damn!!!
Shaun shoulda went for the dunk instead of that finess crap.
I seriously doubt the Clippers will be signing this dude to an extension. Someother team is gonna high ball it, then the Clips won't match. 
We shouda traded for Iverson/Pierce/Carter/Kidd/!

Shaun Livingston aka Mr. Glass​


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude! Just heard about Livingston. That sucks. I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks GOODNESS too many of my shows are on tonight (24, prison break, heroes, CSI, etc.) so that even with recording two at a time, i couldnt watch/record the clippers game. INjuries in games make me queezy. I still have nightmares about this SDSU injury of a backup running back to marshall faulk (yes, when faulk was still in college), to let you know how long ago that was.

I bet dunleavvy is wishing now he would have traded livvy for pierce or AI. At the LEAST he should be wishing that for livvy's sake...perhaps if livvy wasnt in this game, in that exact situation he wouldnt have gotten that injury. 

With an injured cassell, and with a full 15 man roster, we are going to have to just buy out rebraca or something. I heard steve francis may be available? If we dont pick him up, then there is no hope for this team.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

although i dont think Livingston is much of a loss, and althought he sucks and have always said it since day one, it sucks that he got injured i couldnt watch it ill probably catch the highlights at night, im fiiinally getting cable 
next week haha!:yay: 

but yeah...sucks i would never wish this on anybody, especially a Clipper....well maybe Bruce Bowen hahah 
but i mean yeah this sucks...ima have to watch it later to see if it is really that horrible.....

hope this isnt the end...but now the Clippers should just move on...it did not work....either find Daniel Ewing a nice mentor (Sam Cassell) or somebody to make him our backup PG now ....and atlhough alot of you guys doubt him i believe he can do it ....if you guys think Daniel sucks so much he sucked just as much as LIvingston and atleast Daniel can shoot so eh....

but yeah i also heard Francis was available but damn he is injury prone too .....
So what now .....D-League?????


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I can easily say that this is the worst looking injury I have EVER seen. 

The messed up thing about this injury is that it will likley affect Livingston for the rest of his career. He probably will have knee pains as long as he plays.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Freakin' A, i just got home from class to see this bull****. ****in' most injured clipper in history over 4 years?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Anyone got a video of the Livingston injury? That really sucks for him. I hope he has a speedy and successful recovery.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Anyone got a video of the Livingston injury? That really sucks for him. I hope he has a speedy and successful recovery.


nba.com's halftime report on clips-bobcats game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Anyone got a video of the Livingston injury? That really sucks for him. I hope he has a speedy and successful recovery.



Here's Link


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Decent win but terrible thing that happened to Livingston....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Without Livingston, Los Angeles shared the ball well and were
led by Maggette, who shot just 3-of-9 from the field but hit
19-of-20 from the free-throw line. "

Corey is really going to have to get a shot if he really wants to be a threat for us ....
i mean his free throws are fine and dandy but when thats all he can do, he is gonna turn it over....
a reasonable shooting night for him would be 9-15 that would be great....but i mean he probably recognizes 
he cant shoot and just tries to get to the line...but i hope all this trade **** is behind the team and 
they can use Shauns unfortunate injury to come together or something.....if we can hover around .500 and then just get on a rolll we can do some things!! 
GO CLIPPERS!


----------

